# Incontro Galliani El Shaarawy



## admin (28 Giugno 2013)

*Galliani ha confermato:"Martedì incontro El Shaarawy"*


A breve, quando El Shaarawy tornerà dalla Confederations Cup, ci sarà un incontro tra Galliani e il giocatore per cercare di fare chiarezza. Galliani chiederà al giocatore se vuole restare, ma senza dargli alcuna garanzia per il posto da titolare.

Sky


----------



## Ale (28 Giugno 2013)

e chi sarebbe il titolare?robi robinho?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Il posto da titolare.....



















eh??????


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

Ad oggi chi dovrebbe rubargli il posto da titolare?


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2013)

Se si giocherà con il 4-3-1-2 difficilmente troverà posto


----------



## The P (28 Giugno 2013)

Addirittura?

Ora vai a vedere che non dovrà giocare titolare perché il presidentissimo e Mr SonopazzodiMatrieAsotori vogliono il 4-3-1-2...


----------



## Ale (28 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se si giocherà con il 4-3-1-2 difficilmente troverà posto


ma chi sarebbee il titolare?


----------



## arcanum (28 Giugno 2013)

Mr SonopazzodiMatrieAsotori lo farebbe giocare eccome con un 4-3-3 o il più congeniale 4-2-3-1


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se si giocherà con il 4-3-1-2 difficilmente troverà posto



A prescindere dal modulo. Con Pazzini fuori fino almeno a novembre, accanto a Balotelli chi dovremmo schierare? Nonostante le difficoltà che ha incontrato da seconda punta mi sembra difficile che uno fra Robinho e Niang lo scalzi a breve.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2013)

Ah boh


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A breve, quando El Shaarawy tornerà dalla Confederations Cup, ci sarà un incontro tra Galliani e il giocatore per cercare di fare chiarezza. Galliani chiederà al giocatore se vuole restare, ma senza dargli alcuna garanzia per il posto da titolare.
> 
> Sky



Secondo me galliani si è autoconvinto di aver preso tevez,deve ancora realizzare che sia passato alla juve

Chi mai potrebbe togliergli il posto da titolare nel parco attaccanti attuale?


----------



## S T B (28 Giugno 2013)

gioca Emanuelson


----------



## Ale (28 Giugno 2013)

piu facile che gli dica, senti oh giovanotto, ci offrono un sacco di soldi, vedi di nn romper le scatole, accetta dove ti mandiamo e good luck


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2013)

Di Marzio: Il Milan potrà acquistare qualcuno in avanti solo se verrà ceduto El Shaarawy. A quel punto, con i soldi incassati, potrebbe arrivare uno tra Matri e Vucinic.


----------



## Ale (28 Giugno 2013)

meglio elsha a sto punto piuttosto che gli scarti della juve


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2013)

scaricato come un sacco di patate per far posto a mitra matri.  

boh, non ho parole. 
ecco che il rinnovo di allegri comincia a dare i suoi frutti.


----------



## Ale (28 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> scaricato come un sacco di patate per far posto a mitra matri.
> 
> boh, non ho parole.
> ecco che il rinnovo di allegri comincia a dare i suoi frutti.



e non è affatto da escludere, dato che loro non hanno venduto nessuno la davanti prima di aver preso tevez, vuol dire che qualcuno forse sono pronti a piazzarlo.. leggi matri al milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2013)

Stephan, non so come dirtelo ma ti abbiamo venduto



Matri NO.

Ma Vucinic ragazzi mi sparo.


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

Robinho titolare nell'anno del Mondiale 

Farà valanghe di gol


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: Il Milan potrà acquistare qualcuno in avanti solo se verrà ceduto El Shaarawy. A quel punto, con i soldi incassati, potrebbe arrivare uno tra Matri e Vucinic.



Cediamo Elsha per prendere Matri o quell'altro fesso??? Roba da spararsi.....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Giugno 2013)

se proprio dovessero venderlo per fare cassa,andassero su ljajic piuttosto.Seconda punta,giovane e con meno di 15 milioni lo porti a casa,dato che il suo contratto con la fiorentina è in scadenza nel 2014


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2013)

ma io piuttosto che dare soldi a quelli lì faccio giocare petagna per tutto il girone d'andata. 

rifiutiamoci di fare affari con la juve. 
prima eravamo la discarica d'europa, adesso stiamo diventando la discarica di inter e juve.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

i nomi sono questi ragazzi.

Spero siate contenti se vendiamo El Shaarawy per Vucinic...

p.s. il fatto della titolarità è una comica. chi sarebbe il titolare? NIANG? ROBINHO? auhauhauuah


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i nomi sono questi ragazzi.
> 
> Spero siate contenti se vendiamo El Shaarawy per Vucinic...
> 
> p.s. il fatto della titolarità è una comica. chi sarebbe il titolare? NIANG? ROBINHO? auhauhauuah



i nomi sono quelli perchè è acciuga che li chiede, semplice. 
3 anni che è qua e saranno 2 anni che tentiamo di prendere quel bidone. 

idem astori, ma forse per lui non avremo abbastanza soldi, per fortuna. 
strano che invece lazzari non lo cerchi più. 

roba da far scandagliare il mercato brasiliano o tutto il sudamerica palmo a palmo.....possibile non ci sia una punta comunitaria allo stesso prezzo e magari un pò più giovane ? 

se proprio devi prendere uno scarto juventino allora vai sul meno cesso, quagliarella.


----------



## Serginho (28 Giugno 2013)

Via El Shaarwy per Matri o Vucinic. Ma stiamo scherzando? preferisco Petagna piuttosto


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Grottesco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me se parte arriva Honda


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me se parte arriva Honda



Honda non è una seconda punta, poi in attacco chi gioca?


----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: Il Milan potrà acquistare qualcuno in avanti solo se verrà ceduto El Shaarawy. A quel punto, con i soldi incassati, potrebbe arrivare uno tra Matri e Vucinic.



Non voglio neanche pensarci


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Honda non è una seconda punta, poi in attacco chi gioca?



Questo lo sappiamo io e te ma :

*'' Honda? Se dovesse essere ceduta una seconda punta potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma per il momento non c’è nulla di concreto''

Firmato Adriano Galliani*


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Questo lo sappiamo io e te ma :
> 
> *'' Honda? Se dovesse essere ceduta una seconda punta potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma per il momento non c’è nulla di concreto''
> 
> Firmato Adriano Galliani*



Qualcuno avverta Galliani, Honda è un trequartista.


----------



## sheva90 (28 Giugno 2013)

Siamo al limite dell'assurdo.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Questo lo sappiamo io e te ma :
> 
> *'' Honda? Se dovesse essere ceduta una seconda punta potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma per il momento non c’è nulla di concreto''
> 
> Firmato Adriano Galliani*



Il resto del ricavato della cessione di Elsha lo investono in altri ruoli??? Balo unica punta disponibile fino al rientro di Pazzini?? Si sono rincitrulliti fino a tal punto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il resto del ricavato della cessione di Elsha lo investono in altri ruoli??? Balo unica punta disponibile fino al rientro di Pazzini?? Si sono rincitrulliti fino a tal punto.



Ah, perchè secondo te lo reinvestono ?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ah, perchè secondo te lo reinvestono ?



Non vedo bilanci che grondano sangue quest'anno.......


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non vedo bilanci che grondano sangue quest'anno.......


In un altro topic abbiamo fatto due conti...Un buchetto ancora c'è


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In un altro topic abbiamo fatto due conti...Un buchetto ancora c'è



Il bilancio è stato già approvato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il bilancio è stato già approvato.


Quello dell'anno passato, quello di questo verrà approvato a fine anno solare, come sempre.


----------



## SololaMaglia (28 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: Il Milan potrà acquistare qualcuno in avanti solo se verrà ceduto El Shaarawy. A quel punto, con i soldi incassati, potrebbe arrivare uno tra Matri e Vucinic.



Che schifo dio santo, spero che si impunti per rimanere, preferisco far 0 mercato che vendere Elsha per trovarmi quel cesso di Matri o ancor peggio WCnic.

La società ha 0 soldi e molte meno idee.


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Giugno 2013)

Io l'avevo detto che Allegri non reputava El Shaarawy un campione,ma la gente i fan di quello schifo di Allegri mi prendevano per pazzo...Bene ecco i risultati...Si parla addirittura di uno Stephan panchinaro e di chi è la brillante idea??Allegri ovviamente..

Galliani ad Allegri: Max pensi che El Shaarawy sia un giocatore fondamentale di questo Milan?
Allegri a Galliani: No, non è fondamentale.

Ecco perché ElShaa verrà ceduto. Se lo vendono spero che vada in una squadra fortissima, faccia un sacco di goal e spero anche di incontrare la sua squadra in Champions e sperando in una bella tripletta di ElShaa ai danni del Milan.

Fancu.o se vendono Stephan non seguirò più il Milan finchè ci sarà Berlumafioso come presidente.

Fan di Allegri iniziate a scavare una bella fossa,Allegri quest'anno ci farà fare delle figure assurde!!Preparatevi a nascondervi sotto terra.


----------



## Principe (28 Giugno 2013)

Allegri si Rivela sempre piu mediocre e incompetente


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Giugno 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Allegri si Rivela sempre piu mediocre e incompetente



Verso l'infinito e oltre!!!La sua incompetenza non conosce limiti!!
Però in questo è il numero uno eh!!Bravo Max!!

Stappate lo Champagne!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (28 Giugno 2013)

Ma che colpa ne ha Allegri se il Nano ha la demenza senile!?!?!?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Giugno 2013)

Allegri a mio parere ha la demenza già di suo...la cosa più saggia è stato riconfermarlo sto anno che non c erano valide alternative e sbarazzar cene il prox anno a scadenza...sperando che certa gente matri e follie varie non ci vengano più accostate...e che non arrivino prima aibó


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Mi fido della società in questo caso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Comunque per la cronaca; al ritorno del Pazzo giusto che la coppia titolare sia Balotelli-Pazzini.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quello dell'anno passato, quello di questo verrà approvato a fine anno solare, come sempre.



Aspè, è stato approvato e diramanto il bilancio consolidato il 31 dicembre 2012. L'anno scorso furono ceduti Thiago ed Ibra per ripianare le perdite di 68 mln riferito al bilancio che si chiudeva a dicembre 2011. Ora non c'è nulla da ripianare. Quindi non non c'è il motivo di cedere, cosa che potrebbe comportare senza rinforzare la rosa (caso cessione Elsha comporta indebolimento) e potrebbe portare il Milan a fallire i preliminare e a prendere una sonora mazzata nel prossimo bilancio. Ti faccio un esempio: ho letto il bilancio che si presuppone abbia prodotto la Juventus (a breve verrà pubblicato dalla società, sono indiscrezioni). Con la champions ha aumentato i ricavi di circa 86 mln, portandoli da 190 e passa a 280. La Coppa è vitale per le compagini italiane.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io l'avevo detto che Allegri non reputava El Shaarawy un campione,ma la gente i fan di quello schifo di Allegri mi prendevano per pazzo...Bene ecco i risultati...Si parla addirittura di uno Stephan panchinaro e di chi è la brillante idea??Allegri ovviamente..
> 
> Galliani ad Allegri: Max pensi che El Shaarawy sia un giocatore fondamentale di questo Milan?
> Allegri a Galliani: No, non è fondamentale.
> ...



No infatti l'anno scorso è semplicemente stato il giocatore con più presenze nel milan


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io l'avevo detto che Allegri non reputava El Shaarawy un campione,ma la gente i fan di quello schifo di Allegri mi prendevano per pazzo...Bene ecco i risultati...Si parla addirittura di uno Stephan panchinaro e di chi è la brillante idea??Allegri ovviamente..
> 
> Galliani ad Allegri: Max pensi che El Shaarawy sia un giocatore fondamentale di questo Milan?
> Allegri a Galliani: No, non è fondamentale.
> ...


Ma fammi capire??? Ma chi te le dice ste cose??? Ma eri presente ai colloqui??? E' stato quel fesso del presidente ad obbligare tutto e tutti a riproporre l'aberrante 4-3-1-2, che c'entra Allegri. Aldilà che Stephan è quello con maggior presenze o poco meno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2013)

Simply The Best.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma fammi capire??? Ma chi te le dice ste cose??? Ma eri presente ai colloqui??? E' stato quel fesso del presidente ad obbligare tutto e tutti a riproporre l'aberrante 4-3-1-2, che c'entra Allegri. Aldilà che Stephan è quello con maggior presenze o poco meno.



Andreas è normale!!! Pur di non dar contro al santissimo illustrissimo presidentissimo ci si inventa le peggio storie!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io l'avevo detto che Allegri non reputava El Shaarawy un campione,ma la gente i fan di quello schifo di Allegri mi prendevano per pazzo...Bene ecco i risultati...Si parla addirittura di uno Stephan panchinaro e di chi è la brillante idea??Allegri ovviamente..
> 
> Galliani ad Allegri: Max pensi che El Shaarawy sia un giocatore fondamentale di questo Milan?
> Allegri a Galliani: No, non è fondamentale.
> ...



Ma allora fatevi un Fan Club di El Shaarawy e tifate per lui. Ma che ragionamenti sono; se va via El Shaarawy non tifo più Milan? Avremmo già dovuto smettere di tifare quando fu ceduto Shevchenko, ad esempio.
I giocatori sono sempre mercenari di passaggio, ricordalo.
El Shaarawy ha qualcosa che non va; magari nella testa, magari qualche problema fisico, magari è un bidone sopravvalutato che ha fatto 4 mesi da eroe per puro caso, non lo so. Fatto sta che la società non è impazzita e avrà le sue buone ragioni per panchinarlo/cederlo.
Che poi parliamoci chiaro; sto qui è snobbato da tutti: sia dalla società che da Prandelli che non gli ha fatto giocare manco le partitelle di allenamento; non è che all'improvviso il Mondo si è unito in una operazione di boicottamento contro El Shaarawy per un semplice sfizio personale quindi ci sarà qualcosa sotto che noi non sappiamo.

P.S. Concordo gli insulti ad Allegri


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma fammi capire??? Ma chi te le dice ste cose??? Ma eri presente ai colloqui??? E' stato quel fesso del presidente ad obbligare tutto e tutti a riproporre l'aberrante 4-3-1-2, che c'entra Allegri. Aldilà che Stephan è quello con maggior presenze o poco meno.



Se un allenatore si fa obbligare un modulo dal presidente è solo un burattinra non difendiamo l'indifendibile.
Detto questo, sky, dice che Stephan non ha il posto assicurato nel caso restasse.Chi fa la formazione dovrebbe essere l'allenatore, quindi evidentemente Allegri non considera El Shaarawy un giocatore imprescindibile come Balotelli.E non c'è da stupirsi viste le due panchine in due gare fondamentali(Napoli e soprattutto Siena).


----------



## Petrecte (28 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me il geometra vuole l'incontro con il faraone per dirgli che non è più al centro del progetto tecnico(quale poi???),così da convincerlo a farsi cedere al miglior offerente, in questo modo l'antennaro incompetente potrà dire che la cessione l'ha voluta il faraone...così da pararsi il ****,poi andrà a prendere gli scarti inutili gobbi (e qualche cesso di Cagliari/Genoa).


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se un allenatore si fa obbligare un modulo dal presidente è solo un burattinra non difendiamo l'indifendibile.
> Detto questo, sky, dice che Stephan non ha il posto assicurato nel caso restasse.Chi fa la formazione dovrebbe essere l'allenatore, quindi evidentemente Allegri non considera El Shaarawy un giocatore imprescindibile come Balotelli.E non c'è da stupirsi viste le due panchine in due gare fondamentali(Napoli e soprattutto Siena).



Vabbè nell'ultimo mese Stephan non si reggeva manco in piedi.


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2013)

Vero, ma nell'ultima partita,stradecisiva,l'ha tenuto in panchina per far giocare Robinho che stava peggio di lui.E'stata senza dubbio una scelta tecnica.


----------



## 2515 (28 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se un allenatore si fa obbligare un modulo dal presidente è solo un burattinra non difendiamo l'indifendibile.
> Detto questo, sky, dice che Stephan non ha il posto assicurato nel caso restasse.Chi fa la formazione dovrebbe essere l'allenatore, quindi evidentemente Allegri non considera El Shaarawy un giocatore imprescindibile come Balotelli.E non c'è da stupirsi viste le due panchine in due gare fondamentali(Napoli e soprattutto Siena).



Allegri cosa può pretendere da Berlusconi? Ha un contratto in scadenza e la sua sola voce di forza sono i giocatori che lo vogliono come allenatore, Berlusconi sgancia i soldi quindi decide lui. E' proprio il berlusca il problema visto che quando allegri è arrivato non ha guardato in faccia nessuno, che fossero seedorf, pirlo o ronaldinho, i beneamati del presidente. E secondo te si fa mettere i piedi in testa da boateng o da robinho? Due esseri amorfi che non eguagliano neanche mezzo testicolo di seedorf in quanto a presenza in spogliatoio?
La verità è che finché avremo questo centrocampo disgustoso stephan sarà costretto a tornare in difesa e a coprire visto che i centrocampisti si fanno saltare come birilli, con un centrocampo che fa possesso palla lui correrebbe la metà e sarebbe due volte più fresco.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi non ho letto tutti i commenti ma solo alcuni un po' in fretta

ma la mia domanda è una sola (o meglio più di una)

ma è il Gallo che dice chi è titolare?
pensa per caso che Elshaa non si voglia impegnare per meritarsi (come ha sempre fatto) la Maglia da titolare?
pensate che dopo l' incontro il Gallo possa dire che Elshaa è sul mercato?


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (28 Giugno 2013)

ma chi se ne frega di el scancati,ma lo vendessero subito.sono andati via tanti ti quei campioni veri (sheva,kaka,pirlo,seedorf eccc) e si fa casino per uno che ha fatto 3 mesi e poi basta ???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Giugno 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> ma chi se ne frega di el scancati,ma lo vendessero subito.sono andati via tanti ti quei campioni veri (sheva,kaka,pirlo,seedorf eccc) e si fa casino per uno che ha fatto 3 mesi e poi basta ???



.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Giugno 2013)

C'è qualcosa che noi non sappiamo, scopriremo questo qualcosa una volta che Elsha si sarà accasato in un'altra squadra e giocherà


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

ma siamo sicuri che sotto non ci sia qualche richiesta dei procuratori che rompono le scatole?


----------



## Mithos (28 Giugno 2013)

E' davvero triste che dei "tifosi" del Milan discutano di El Shaarawy come fosse un pacco da offrire al migliore offerente, come nulla fosse. Come se a questo pacco non dovessimo più della metà della nostra miracolosa qualificazione in Champions di questo anno. Come se questo pacco non fosse, anche nel difficile girone di ritorno, uscito sempre dal campo con indosso la nostra maglia intrisa di sudore come solo un giocatore che ci tiene può fare. Come se questo pacco non avesse fatto il campo in lungo e in largo migliaia di volte quest'anno, dannandosi e lottando come a nessuno o quasi ho visto fare in 28 anni che seguo il Milan, per aiutare i compagni di squadra in difficoltà. Come se questo pacco non fosse uno dei più promettenti under 21 in giro per il mondo. Mi sa che non ce li meritiamo quelli come lui.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' davvero triste che dei "tifosi" del Milan discutano di El Shaarawy come fosse un pacco da offrire al migliore offerente, come nulla fosse. Come se a questo pacco non dovessimo più della metà della nostra miracolosa qualificazione in Champions di questo anno. Come se questo pacco non fosse, anche nel difficile girone di ritorno, uscito sempre dal campo con indosso la nostra maglia intrisa di sudore come solo un giocatore che ci tiene può fare. Come se questo pacco non avesse fatto il campo in lungo e in largo migliaia di volte quest'anno, dannandosi e lottando come a nessuno o quasi ho visto fare in 28 anni che seguo il Milan, per aiutare i compagni di squadra in difficoltà. Come se questo pacco non fosse uno dei più promettenti under 21 in giro per il mondo. Mi sa che non ce li meritiamo quelli come lui.




Sul fatto che sia promettente, son pareri.
Sul fatto che dia l'anima in campo, anche Antonini quando giocava la dava.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' davvero triste che dei "tifosi" del Milan discutano di El Shaarawy come fosse un pacco da offrire al migliore offerente, come nulla fosse. Come se a questo pacco non dovessimo più della metà della nostra miracolosa qualificazione in Champions di questo anno. Come se questo pacco non fosse, anche nel difficile girone di ritorno, uscito sempre dal campo con indosso la nostra maglia intrisa di sudore come solo un giocatore che ci tiene può fare. Come se questo pacco non avesse fatto il campo in lungo e in largo migliaia di volte quest'anno, dannandosi e lottando come a nessuno o quasi ho visto fare in 28 anni che seguo il Milan, per aiutare i compagni di squadra in difficoltà. Come se questo pacco non fosse uno dei più promettenti under 21 in giro per il mondo. Mi sa che non ce li meritiamo quelli come lui.



Assolutamente d'accordo con te.
Si cercano di sbandierare motivi fasulli (eeeh, è rotto) per mascherare gusti personali e antipatie.
Per me, chi vuole che el Shaarawy vada via vuole il male del Milan.


----------



## Hammer (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' davvero triste che dei "tifosi" del Milan discutano di El Shaarawy come fosse un pacco da offrire al migliore offerente, come nulla fosse. Come se a questo pacco non dovessimo più della metà della nostra miracolosa qualificazione in Champions di questo anno. Come se questo pacco non fosse, anche nel difficile girone di ritorno, uscito sempre dal campo con indosso la nostra maglia intrisa di sudore come solo un giocatore che ci tiene può fare. Come se questo pacco non avesse fatto il campo in lungo e in largo migliaia di volte quest'anno, dannandosi e lottando come a nessuno o quasi ho visto fare in 28 anni che seguo il Milan, per aiutare i compagni di squadra in difficoltà. Come se questo pacco non fosse uno dei più promettenti under 21 in giro per il mondo. Mi sa che non ce li meritiamo quelli come lui.



.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' davvero triste che dei "tifosi" del Milan discutano di El Shaarawy come fosse un pacco da offrire al migliore offerente, come nulla fosse. Come se a questo pacco non dovessimo più della metà della nostra miracolosa qualificazione in Champions di questo anno. Come se questo pacco non fosse, anche nel difficile girone di ritorno, uscito sempre dal campo con indosso la nostra maglia intrisa di sudore come solo un giocatore che ci tiene può fare. Come se questo pacco non avesse fatto il campo in lungo e in largo migliaia di volte quest'anno, dannandosi e lottando come a nessuno o quasi ho visto fare in 28 anni che seguo il Milan, per aiutare i compagni di squadra in difficoltà. Come se questo pacco non fosse uno dei più promettenti under 21 in giro per il mondo. Mi sa che non ce li meritiamo quelli come lui.



hai perfettamente ragione ed è quello che ripeto da giorni e giorni....
è ultra promettente e ha dimostrato di avere la testa per giocare nel Milan!!

ma sai per alcuni è meglio fare come l' inter che ogni anno cambia tutto e poi non vince niente oppure come la giuve che ha solo dei soldatini in campo che obbediscono a quel tizio sula loro panchina che alterna momenti isterici a pianti!!

per me essere Milanista è avere visto giocatori come Elshaa impegnarsi e lottare contro tutti con la stessa intensità!!


----------



## jaws (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' davvero triste che dei "tifosi" del Milan discutano di El Shaarawy come fosse un pacco da offrire al migliore offerente, come nulla fosse. Come se a questo pacco non dovessimo più della metà della nostra miracolosa qualificazione in Champions di questo anno. Come se questo pacco non fosse, anche nel difficile girone di ritorno, uscito sempre dal campo con indosso la nostra maglia intrisa di sudore come solo un giocatore che ci tiene può fare. Come se questo pacco non avesse fatto il campo in lungo e in largo migliaia di volte quest'anno, dannandosi e lottando come a nessuno o quasi ho visto fare in 28 anni che seguo il Milan, per aiutare i compagni di squadra in difficoltà. Come se questo pacco non fosse uno dei più promettenti under 21 in giro per il mondo. Mi sa che non ce li meritiamo quelli come lui.



E l'hanno scorso tanti dicevano: Non mi interessa vincere, mi basta vedere giovani che danno tutto in campo e sono contento lo stesso.
E invece non è vero, per nulla. I giovani che abbiamo sono tutti messi in discussione dai tifosi; Gabriel è un pacco, Salamon è una tassa di Raiola, Niang è sopravvalutato, El Shaarawy è stato solo fortunato ad azzeccare 3 mesi, Saponara è scarso a 22 anni sta ancora in serie B
Tra qualche mese le stesse critiche toccheranno a Cristante e Vergara.
E poi dite che volete il progetto giovani? ma chi ci crede


----------



## Morghot (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' davvero triste che dei "tifosi" del Milan discutano di El Shaarawy come fosse un pacco da offrire al migliore offerente, come nulla fosse. Come se a questo pacco non dovessimo più della metà della nostra miracolosa qualificazione in Champions di questo anno. Come se questo pacco non fosse, anche nel difficile girone di ritorno, uscito sempre dal campo con indosso la nostra maglia intrisa di sudore come solo un giocatore che ci tiene può fare. Come se questo pacco non avesse fatto il campo in lungo e in largo migliaia di volte quest'anno, dannandosi e lottando come a nessuno o quasi ho visto fare in 28 anni che seguo il Milan, per aiutare i compagni di squadra in difficoltà. Come se questo pacco non fosse uno dei più promettenti under 21 in giro per il mondo. Mi sa che non ce li meritiamo quelli come lui.


Ma davvero, che schifo dio santo, lo stiamo sbolognando come fosse uno scarparo qualsiasi, cioè questo ha tenuto in piedi la baracca correndo come un pazzo per metà stagione DA SOLO.

E non solo dobbiamo sopportare il pelato di m*rda che lo tratta come un pacco ma pure parte degli stessi tifosi... allibito davvero.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E l'hanno scorso tanti dicevano: Non mi interessa vincere, mi basta vedere giovani che danno tutto in campo e sono contento lo stesso.
> E invece non è vero, per nulla. I giovani che abbiamo sono tutti messi in discussione dai tifosi; Gabriel è un pacco, Salamon è una tassa di Raiola, Niang è sopravvalutato, El Shaarawy è stato solo fortunato ad azzeccare 3 mesi, Saponara è scarso a 22 anni sta ancora in serie B
> Tra qualche mese le stesse critiche toccheranno a Cristante e Vergara.
> E poi dite che volete il progetto giovani? ma chi ci crede



scusami eh ma con tutto il rispetto quelle cose le avrà detto qualcun altro non certo io!!
reputo i nostri giovani un ottimo ossatura di squadra e mi piacciono tutti....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

Mah se gli chiede di restare lui vuole restare mi sembra chiaro, io non mi stupirei invece che gli chiederà di accettare l'offerta che gli è arrivata


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' davvero triste che dei "tifosi" del Milan discutano di El Shaarawy come fosse un pacco da offrire al migliore offerente, come nulla fosse. Come se a questo pacco non dovessimo più della metà della nostra miracolosa qualificazione in Champions di questo anno. Come se questo pacco non fosse, anche nel difficile girone di ritorno, uscito sempre dal campo con indosso la nostra maglia intrisa di sudore come solo un giocatore che ci tiene può fare. Come se questo pacco non avesse fatto il campo in lungo e in largo migliaia di volte quest'anno, dannandosi e lottando come a nessuno o quasi ho visto fare in 28 anni che seguo il Milan, per aiutare i compagni di squadra in difficoltà. Come se questo pacco non fosse uno dei più promettenti under 21 in giro per il mondo. Mi sa che non ce li meritiamo quelli come lui.




Grande!!
riguardo Antonini la differenza è che elsha è stato decisivo.Se lo vendono è perchè c 'è qualcosa sotto che rischia di non farlo esplodere.è l unica spiegazione perchè questo ragazzo ha fatto vedere che è da milan.I colpi li ha.Se non crediamo in lui per quello che ha fatto vedere mi chiedo perchè i primi a partire non siano i vari niang emanuleson e compagnia bella.Ho veramente paura che abbia qualcosa che non va...i modulo non credo incida,è giovane e da quanto sapevo ha giocato anche da trequartista


----------



## Bafometh (28 Giugno 2013)

ma un anno senza una cessione importante la possiamo fare?

di questo passo non miglioreremo MAI!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ora non c'è nulla da ripianare



Il punto è che in realtà non è così


----------



## Mithos (28 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che sia promettente, son pareri.
> Sul fatto che dia l'anima in campo, anche Antonini quando giocava la dava.



Mah, saranno pareri, intanto tutti gli addetti ai lavori lo inseriscono tra i più promettenti appena sotto Isco, il gioiello ora passato al Real. Quando poi parli di Antonini, lasciamo perdere, ci sono universi di distanza, ma anche questi son pareri.
Solo una cosa. Quando venderanno anche Balotelli e sai bene che lo faranno, giustifichiamo come al solito le scelte del club, tanto qui chi fa così sembra uscito dalla Curva Sud. Ma almeno loro fanno i " tifosi" del Milan per i loro interessi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Giugno 2013)

Eh si,sai che bello sostituirlo con Honda,Matri,Astori e Poli,il resto tutto a bilancio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Mah, saranno pareri, intanto tutti gli addetti ai lavori lo inseriscono tra i più promettenti appena sotto Isco, il gioiello ora passato al Real. Quando poi parli di Antonini, lasciamo perdere, ci sono universi di distanza, ma anche questi son pareri.
> Solo una cosa. Quando venderanno anche Balotelli e sai bene che lo faranno, giustifichiamo come al solito le scelte del club, tanto qui chi fa così sembra uscito dalla Curva Sud. Ma almeno loro fanno i " tifosi" del Milan per i loro interessi.



Molti dicono che El Shaarawy è promettente solo perchè è di moda; è un luogo comune pensarlo come tempo fa si pensava che Pato fosse un campione. L'unico che ha avuto il coraggio di andare controcorrente è stato Boban che di certo non è uno stupido.
Ho citato Antonini perchè anche lui ha sempre lottato e sudato in campo, mica ho detto che è sullo stesso piano di El Shaarawy.
Balotelli verrà venduto se ci saranno problemi di bilancio, El Shaarawy viene ceduto perchè la società o non crede in lui o c'è qualche problema fisico sotto.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il punto è che in realtà non è così



Se sai qualcosa che noi non sappiamo, dillo a tutti. In che senso "non è così"???


----------



## Mithos (28 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Molti dicono che El Shaarawy è promettente solo perchè è di moda; è un luogo comune pensarlo come tempo fa si pensava che Pato fosse un campione. L'unico che ha avuto il coraggio di andare controcorrente è stato Boban che di certo non è uno stupido.
> Ho citato Antonini perchè anche lui ha sempre lottato e sudato in campo, mica ho detto che è sullo stesso piano di El Shaarawy.
> Balotelli verrà venduto se ci saranno problemi di bilancio, El Shaarawy viene ceduto perchè la società o non crede in lui o c'è qualche problema fisico sotto.



Prima di tutto, se consideriamo le doti squisitamente tecniche, Pato è un campione, senza se e senza ma. Che poi non abbia la testa del campione è un altro paio di maniche. Per quanto riguarda El Shaarawy, è da una vita sotto i riflettori degli addetti di mercato, non per moda ma perchè i colpi ce li ha. Perchè delle due l'una, o tutti gli addetti ai lavori hanno torto e solo tu sei competente o viceversa.
Interessante la questione del perchè El Shaarawy venga venduto. Forse perchè non ci credono o forse perchè ha dei problemi fisici che ne pregiudicano la carriera. A riguardo della seconda mi esprimo dicendo che non è che al di fuori del Milan gli altri siano tutti boccaloni. Se El Sha verrà venduto, farà visite mediche e se c'è un problema fisico di particolare gravità, stai sicuro che la vendita non si perfezionerà.
Balotelli verrà venduto per lo stesso motivo di El Sha, perchè soldi la proprietà nel giocatolo non ne vuole più investire. E' utopico pensare che senza aumentare gli introiti una squadra di calcio si mantenga competitiva nel medio e lungo periodo autofinanziandosi.
Questo senza considerare che possa essere lo stesso giocatore( o chi per lui) a bussare alla porta per ulteriori quattrini o per un progetto sportivo vincente che noi non possiamo più dare.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Eh si,sai che bello sostituirlo con Honda,Matri,Astori e Poli,il resto tutto a bilancio.



poi secondo me a livello di spesa totale vai in pari se inizi a pagare Astori 10 mln e a dare a Honda 8 mln in tre anni solo di stipendio lordo


----------



## Mithos (28 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E l'hanno scorso tanti dicevano: Non mi interessa vincere, mi basta vedere giovani che danno tutto in campo e sono contento lo stesso.
> E invece non è vero, per nulla. I giovani che abbiamo sono tutti messi in discussione dai tifosi; Gabriel è un pacco, Salamon è una tassa di Raiola, Niang è sopravvalutato, El Shaarawy è stato solo fortunato ad azzeccare 3 mesi, Saponara è scarso a 22 anni sta ancora in serie B
> Tra qualche mese le stesse critiche toccheranno a Cristante e Vergara.
> E poi dite che volete il progetto giovani? ma chi ci crede



Con i giovani ci vuole pazienza da parte dell'ambiente e ci vuole una società che li tuteli, protegga e valorizzi. Noi non abbiamo nè l'uno, nè l'altro purtroppo.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' davvero triste che dei "tifosi" del Milan discutano di El Shaarawy come fosse un pacco da offrire al migliore offerente, come nulla fosse. Come se a questo pacco non dovessimo più della metà della nostra miracolosa qualificazione in Champions di questo anno. Come se questo pacco non fosse, anche nel difficile girone di ritorno, uscito sempre dal campo con indosso la nostra maglia intrisa di sudore come solo un giocatore che ci tiene può fare. Come se questo pacco non avesse fatto il campo in lungo e in largo migliaia di volte quest'anno, dannandosi e lottando come a nessuno o quasi ho visto fare in 28 anni che seguo il Milan, per aiutare i compagni di squadra in difficoltà. Come se questo pacco non fosse uno dei più promettenti under 21 in giro per il mondo. Mi sa che non ce li meritiamo quelli come lui.



.

Comunque secondo me molti di voi addossano tutte le colpe ad Allegri perchè, nel subconscio, non si capacitano di come il Milan possa essere così scarso e possa cadere così in basso. Così trovano la scusa dell'allenatore senza guardare a monte. Chiaramente è un'opinione.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E l'hanno scorso tanti dicevano: Non mi interessa vincere, mi basta vedere giovani che danno tutto in campo e sono contento lo stesso.
> E invece non è vero, per nulla. I giovani che abbiamo sono tutti messi in discussione dai tifosi; Gabriel è un pacco, Salamon è una tassa di Raiola, Niang è sopravvalutato, El Shaarawy è stato solo fortunato ad azzeccare 3 mesi, Saponara è scarso a 22 anni sta ancora in serie B
> Tra qualche mese le stesse critiche toccheranno a Cristante e Vergara.
> E poi dite che volete il progetto giovani? ma chi ci crede



standing ovation.

p.s. la cosa davvero buffa è che molti di quelli che venderebbero El Sha terrebbero ABATE o NIANG...ABATE per Dio!!! E Niang... 
Madò...


----------



## Doctore (28 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> standing ovation.
> 
> p.s. la cosa davvero buffa è che molti di quelli che venderebbero El Sha terrebbero ABATE o NIANG...ABATE per Dio!!! E Niang...
> Madò...


Niang non sara un fenomeno ma ha 18 anni e si puo ancora sperare...Su abate son d'accordo con te

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Comunque secondo me molti di voi addossano tutte le colpe ad Allegri perchè, nel subconscio, non si capacitano di come il Milan possa essere così scarso e possa cadere così in basso. Così trovano la scusa dell'allenatore senza guardare a monte. Chiaramente è un'opinione.


Abbiamo una squadra da tichitaca...allegri e' mediocre che non sa far giocare questo fiore di squadra


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Niang non sara un fenomeno ma ha 18 anni e si puo ancora sperare...Su abate son d'accordo con te
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Niang ha 18 anni, non ha segnato ancora un gol e può rimanere.
El Shaarawy ha 20 anni, ha segnato 20 gol e deve andare via.
Spiegami il nesso.
Ovviamente ce l'ho con chi vuole che El Sha vada via...


----------



## Mithos (28 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Comunque secondo me molti di voi addossano tutte le colpe ad Allegri perchè, nel subconscio, non si capacitano di come il Milan possa essere così scarso e possa cadere così in basso. Così trovano la scusa dell'allenatore senza guardare a monte. Chiaramente è un'opinione.



Io non addosso tutte le colpe ad Allegri..Per me Allegri però non è un tecnico da Milan.Sostituzioni in ritardo, formazioni cannate, poca flessibilità con i giocatori di talento. Ha letteralmente regalato uno scudetto allo Juve,ma qui lo ritengo corresponsabile con la società,


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Io non addosso tutte le colpe ad Allegri..Per me Allegri però non è un tecnico da Milan.Sostituzioni in ritardo, formazioni cannate, poca flessibilità con i giocatori di talento. Ha letteralmente regalato uno scudetto allo Juve,ma qui lo ritengo corresponsabile con la società,



allegri non è da milan come non lo sono i tre quarti dei giocatori , quindi per il milan attuale va bene come allenatore


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Io non addosso tutte le colpe ad Allegri..Per me Allegri però non è un tecnico da Milan.Sostituzioni in ritardo, formazioni cannate, poca flessibilità con i giocatori di talento. Ha letteralmente regalato uno scudetto allo Juve,ma qui lo ritengo corresponsabile con la società,



Non parlavo di te, ho quotato il tuo post e dopo ho aggiunto la considerazione, che era slegata dal contesto. Parlavo di chi critica Allegri quotidianamente addossandogli anche la colpa della cessione di El Shaarawy


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se sai qualcosa che noi non sappiamo, dillo a tutti. In che senso "non è così"???



ma no, è che facendo due conti non possimao essere apposto, ok abbiamo eliminato degli ingaggi ma siamo arrivati a -7 con *sessanta *milioni in entrata dai cartellini.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ma no, è che facendo due conti non possimao essere apposto, ok abbiamo eliminato degli ingaggi ma siamo arrivati a -7 con *sessanta *milioni in entrata dai cartellini.



Facciamo una cosa, t'invio per mp un articolo che può fare chiarezza.


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

Dunque honda per robinho ed matri per el sharaawy, il miglior dg della galassia lavora sotto traccia :sis:


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> No infatti l'anno scorso è semplicemente stato il giocatore con più presenze nel milan



E' stato OBBLIGATO ad usare El Shaarawy!!Ma che visione avete??




Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma fammi capire??? Ma chi te le dice ste cose??? Ma eri presente ai colloqui??? E' stato quel fesso del presidente ad obbligare tutto e tutti a riproporre l'aberrante 4-3-1-2, che c'entra Allegri. Aldilà che Stephan è quello con maggior presenze o poco meno.




Me le dicono i fatti!!nel primo anno di Milan non se lo cacava manco di striscio!!Preferiva far giocare Robinho TITOLARE piuttosto che far giocare Stephan..Quest'anno ha giocato perchè Allegri era obbligato a farlo giocare!!Non c'era nessun altro...Le interviste di Allegri,i cambi assurdi al 50esimo ai danni di Stephan,l'esclusione dalla partita più importante della stagione etc etc...Son tutte cose che hanno fatto capire che quell'incompetente non reputa ElShaa un campione....


Ricordate che dopo il vostro naso c'è ancora un mondo intero.....




Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma allora fatevi un Fan Club di El Shaarawy e tifate per lui. Ma che ragionamenti sono; se va via El Shaarawy non tifo più Milan? Avremmo già dovuto smettere di tifare quando fu ceduto Shevchenko, ad esempio.
> I giocatori sono sempre mercenari di passaggio, ricordalo.
> El Shaarawy ha qualcosa che non va; magari nella testa, magari qualche problema fisico, magari è un bidone sopravvalutato che ha fatto 4 mesi da eroe per puro caso, non lo so. Fatto sta che la società non è impazzita e avrà le sue buone ragioni per panchinarlo/cederlo.
> Che poi parliamoci chiaro; sto qui è snobbato da tutti: sia dalla società che da Prandelli che non gli ha fatto giocare manco le partitelle di allenamento; non è che all'improvviso il Mondo si è unito in una operazione di boicottamento contro El Shaarawy per un semplice sfizio personale quindi ci sarà qualcosa sotto che noi non sappiamo.
> ...




Ah bè se lo snobbano Allegri e Prandelli siamo a posto...Due geni proprio!!Soprattutto Prandelli che schiera delle formazioni che fanno rabbrividire.

Bravo per il resto hai tirato fuori un argomento che ci sta....Sheva,Kakà,Ibra,Thiago e a quanto pare El Shaarawy...
MI SONO ROTTO I ******S!!

Siamo il Milan!!Certi giocatori van tenuti e basta..El Shaarawy è il futuro del calcio Italiano e mondiale!Sta bene,si è scarrozzato il Milan per 3/4 di stagione e ora lo trattate come un perdente solo per un momento di difficoltà..Bravi eh!
Io tifo il Milan ed El Shaarawy...Se ElShaa se ne va smetterò di seguire il Milan targato Silvio Berlusconi

Mi sono rotto le palle di veder cedere i campioni per poi rimpiazzarli con le mezze pippe..
E no non dirmi che tutti i calciatori sono mercenari...Ibrahimovic per quanto zozzo possa essere non se ne voleva andare dal Milan e la stessa cosa vale per Thiago Silva..

Credeteci pure alle stron.ate che sparano in società...La verità è che Silvio Berlusconi si è rotto le palle del Milan,ormai non vuole più tirare fuori un soldo e lascia tutto allo sfascio (a meno che non gli serva per la politica,sto maledetto mafioso!)....Se vendono ElShaa per me il Milan può andare anche in Serie B e non arrivate a scassarmi dicendomi cose del tipo "ma che tifoso sei etc" sono un tifoso che si è rotto le palle di veder la propria squadra con dei bidoni indecenti e sono ancora più indignato di avere un allenatore incompetente che ha una mentalità da perdente provinciale...Questo non è il vero Milan,questa non è la società che ha reso glorioso il Milan..

Per i più stupidi: Vi anticipo lo so che la società è la stessa di 20 anni fa,il mio è solo uno sfogo per far capire che certe persone son cambiate e basta.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Me le dicono i fatti!!nel primo anno di Milan non se lo cacava manco di striscio!!Preferiva far giocare Robinho TITOLARE piuttosto che far giocare Stephan..Quest'anno ha giocato perchè Allegri era obbligato a farlo giocare!!Non c'era nessun altro...Le interviste di Allegri,i cambi assurdi al 50esimo ai danni di Stephan,l'esclusione dalla partita più importante della stagione etc etc...Son tutte cose che hanno fatto capire che quell'incompetente non reputa ElShaa un campione....
> 
> 
> Ricordate che dopo il vostro naso c'è ancora un mondo intero.....



Mi sa che sei uno dei pochi che crede che Elsha venga ceduto perchè lo vuole Allegri, oppure che il tecnico toscano è l'artefice del ritorno al 4-3-1-2. Vabbè...


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

Pure io credo che la sua cessione sia su iniziativa di allegri, con quei soldi poi potra' avere i suoi pupilli cessi, astori e matri. 
Galliani poi non ne parliamo, appena sente profumo di soldi prende il primo volo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Se vendono El Shaarawy dopo la figuraccia con Tevez devono solo vergognarsi e dimettersi tutti. Mi aspetto una mega diserzione in ambito di abbonamenti.


----------



## Doctore (28 Giugno 2013)

adesso allegri vuole cedere elsha lol...Ok le critiche ad allegri ma c'e un limite alla decenza umana


----------



## Pamparulez (28 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi ma davvero qualcuno crede che Allegri voglia cedere Elsha!? No dai non scherziamo..


----------



## Gnagnazio (28 Giugno 2013)

Con Seedorf al posto di Allegri, El Shaarawy non sarebbe MAI sacrificato.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

è proprio a questo che mi riferivo quando parlavo di Allegri ieri. Agli ultimi commenti che leggo.


----------



## Serginho (28 Giugno 2013)

Quest'anno 46 presenze complessive, vorrei capire cosa c'entra Allegri con la possibile cessione


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Quest'anno 46 presenze complessive, vorrei capire cosa c'entra Allegri con la possibile cessione



Ehhhhhhhhhh, ma non ha giocato contro Napoli e Siena...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sei uno dei pochi che crede che Elsha venga ceduto perchè lo vuole Allegri, *oppure che il tecnico toscano è l'artefice del ritorno al 4-3-1-2. Vabbè...*



Perdonami ma è un discorso che non regge.Se non gli stava bene,poteva andarsene tranquillamente a Roma a lavorare per una proprietario meno invasivo.


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2013)

Che poi il 4-3-1-2 è il modulo che ha sempre utilizzato a parte quest'anno(e tra l'altro ci ha messo un bel pò di giornate prima di passare al 4-3-3).Quindi può darsi sia d'accordo con la scelta presidenziale.
Detto questo, se qualcuno pensa che centri ANCHE Allegri nella possibile cessione di Elsha,è per via della panchina di Siena che è stata clamorosa vista l'importanza della sfida.Chiaro che qualcuno possa pensare a qualche attrito fra Allegri e il giocatore,o a dubbi sulle potenzialità di quest'ultimo, soprattutto con questo modulo..


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Che poi il 4-3-1-2 è il modulo che ha sempre utilizzato a parte quest'anno(e tra l'altro ci ha messo un bel pò di giornate prima di passare al 4-3-3).Quindi può darsi sia d'accordo con la scelta presidenziale.
> Detto questo, se qualcuno pensa che centri ANCHE Allegri nella possibile cessione di Elsha,è per via della panchina di Siena che è stata clamorosa vista l'importanza della sfida.Chiaro che qualcuno possa pensare a qualche attrito fra Allegri e il giocatore,o a dubbi sulle potenzialità di quest'ultimo, soprattutto con questo modulo..



Non sempre. A Sassuolo usava il 4-3-3. Nel Cagliari sempre il 4-3-1-2 e al Milan dopo un iniziale 4-3-3 è passato al 4-3-1-2. Che poi è relativo il modulo. A parte quest'anno, dove siamo stati un pò più rigidi nei ruoli, gli anni passati tutti e tre i giocatori di attacco svariavano molto e si scambiavano. A volte sembravamo giocare con una specie di 4-3-3.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma è un discorso che non regge.Se non gli stava bene,poteva andarsene tranquillamente a Roma a lavorare per una proprietario meno invasivo.



Che Allegri sia una senza balls lo dico anch'io. Per me doveva andarsene dopo il trattamento subito. Però che sia lui l'artefice della cessione di Elsha e del cambio di modulo NO e nel modo più assoluto.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato da "Il Sussidiario" *l'incontro tra Galliani ed El Shaarawy si terrà nella notte tra il 7 e l'8 Luglio*. La sensazione è che *El Shaarawy verrà ceduto*.


----------



## Gnagnazio (28 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da "Il Sussidiario" *l'incontro tra Galliani ed El Shaarawy si terrà nella notte tra il 7 e l'8 Luglio*. La sensazione è che *El Shaarawy verrà ceduto*.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da "Il Sussidiario" *l'incontro tra Galliani ed El Shaarawy si terrà nella notte tra il 7 e l'8 Luglio*. La sensazione è che *El Shaarawy verrà ceduto*.



ma incontrarsi la mattina come persone normali no eh ? manco le spie si incontrano di notte


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma incontrarsi la mattina come persone normali no eh ? manco le spie si incontrano di notte



Li faremo seguire da qualcuno tipo....


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

che bello arriva il mitraglia hahahaha, gli paghiamo tevez e noi cediamo el sharaawy. 
Progetto giovani


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Ci pentiremo della cessione di Elsha, per quello che un giorno diventerà il Faraone. Comunque verrà sostituito con qualcuno a sorpresa: non credo in robaccia tipo Matri, soprattutto perchè sarebbe l'ennesima prima punta in rosa, oppure Jovetic, troppo costoso.


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

si, peccato che gallianisuperdirigenteinterstellare conosca solo quei 3,4.
Matri,Sneijder,Drogba,Kaka'...

Ad oggi non mi stupirei se dei 35\40 ricavati ne spendiamo tipo 3\4 per honda e poi tutti a bilancio


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

Mah, io ho una paura enorme del ritorno di Ricky Kakà, con tanto dei soliti noti e dei curvaioli in lacrime di gioia tentando di far passare la cessione di un talento enorme in sordina.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Kakà?? Non credo, ha fortunatamente un ingaggio proibitivo. Ripeto, potrebbe esserci qualche sorpresa, anche se al momento non so a chi pensare.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Kakà?? Non credo, ha fortunatamente un ingaggio proibitivo. Ripeto, potrebbe esserci qualche sorpresa, anche se al momento non so a chi pensare.



Secondo me il rischio c'è. Mi sono anche dimenticato l'immagine più tragicomica.

Galliani visibilmente ubriaco con un cappello da Mago Merlino e la bacchetta magica che con un colpo di collo recita le parole magiche:"Siamo a posto così" e fa sparire i 25 mln di euro di conguaglio a bilancio.


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

Anelka ?


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da "Il Sussidiario" *l'incontro tra Galliani ed El Shaarawy si terrà nella notte tra il 7 e l'8 Luglio*. La sensazione è che *El Shaarawy verrà ceduto*.




.


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra Bocci su twitter avvisa che domani, sulla Gazzetta, sarà dato spazio al caso El Shaarawy: "l'enigma del Faraone"


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2013)

*Seconda la Gazza, Stephan Elsharaawy, piombato in un'improvvisa crisi, starebbe rifiutando qualsiasi offerta proveniente dal mercato.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Seconda la Gazza, Stephan Elsharaawy, piombato in un'improvvisa crisi, starebbe rifiutando qualsiasi offerta proveniente dal mercato.*



Si, ci manca solo che si mette a piangere. Mi sa che se rimane farà panchina fissa.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si, ci manca solo che si mette a piangere. Mi sa che se rimane farà panchina fissa.



Meglio rimanga lui, perchè poi se al suo posto venisse Pippero Matri che nessuno si lamentasse se il Milan facesse ridere tutti i polli d'Italia....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Meglio rimanga lui, perchè poi se al suo posto venisse Pippero Matri che nessuno si lamentasse se il Milan facesse ridere tutti i polli d'Italia....



Ma dai; non penso siano cosi fessi da prendere Matri al suo posto. A questo punto anche io mi tengo El Shaarawy.
Però se l'addio di El Shaarawy significa Honda + Una buona seconda punta + Centrocampista di qualità allora lo faccio ad occhi chiusi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il faccia a faccia tra Galliani ed El Shaarawy si terrà ad inizio settimana prossima.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma dai; non penso siano cosi fessi da prendere Matri al suo posto. A questo punto anche io mi tengo El Shaarawy.
> Però se l'addio di El Shaarawy significa Honda + Una buona seconda punta + Centrocampista di qualità allora lo faccio ad occhi chiusi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Arriverebbe una punta. Per far arrivare Honda e il centrocampista di qualità devono partire Boateng e un centrocampista oltre Flamini e Traorè (se parte Flamini arriva Poli).


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Giugno 2013)

di notte si incontrano  va beh aspettiamo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Giugno 2013)

Quà stiamo rasentando il ridicolo. Non solo andiamo in giro per l'Europa ad offrirlo, ma adesso lo mettiamo in panchina perchè il Nano vuole giocare con il trequartista ed un modulo superato da 5-6 anni. Ma ci rendiamo conto? E se non deve giocare lui chi deve giocare? LOL


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Giugno 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset *Martedi **Galliani *incontrerà l'agente di* El Shaarawy*.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2013)

Sportmediaset riporta che *l'incontro tra Galliani ed il procuratore di El Shaarawy si terrà Martedì prossimo*. Il Faraone vorrebbe restare, ma è pronto anche a partire. *Ha rifiutato solo il Napoli*, ma non per motivi tecnici: la società partenopea non gli garantirebbe la gestione dei diritti di immagine.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Seconda la Gazza, Stephan Elsharaawy, piombato in un'improvvisa crisi, starebbe rifiutando qualsiasi offerta proveniente dal mercato.*



benissimo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Giugno 2013)

Con quel campione dentro e fuori dal campo di MatriMitra vinceremo tutto.


----------



## Hammer (29 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Meglio rimanga lui, perchè poi se al suo posto venisse Pippero Matri che nessuno si lamentasse se il Milan facesse ridere tutti i polli d'Italia....



Sì ma davvero, poi li voglio vedere quelli che invocano la sua cessione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Quà stiamo rasentando il ridicolo*. Non solo andiamo in giro per l'Europa ad offrirlo, ma adesso lo mettiamo in panchina perchè il Nano vuole giocare con il trequartista ed un modulo superato da 5-6 anni. Ma ci rendiamo conto? E se non deve giocare lui chi deve giocare? LOL



Cosa pretendi da una società ridicola?


----------



## rossovero (29 Giugno 2013)

Una volta il calciomercato regalava almeno i sogni. Non é molto a confronto con le vittorie, ma gente come gli interisti ci si sono sfamati per anni tutto sommato. Ora per noi sforna solo incubi.


----------



## runner (29 Giugno 2013)

altro che colloquio con il Faraone dovrebbe farne con gli osservatori per portare ottimi giovani al Milan....

il Faraone non va messo in discussione!!


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2013)

Se il colloquio fosse sui presunti atteggiamenti del Faraone non ci sarebbe niente di male, anzi!
Nel nostro passato glorioso Galliani (ma anche Berlusconi in realtà) hanno richiamato all'ordine tantissimi giocatori, anche insospettabili e anche campionissimi (Boban, Shevchenko, Gullit, Gattuso, Savicevic, Maldini, Dida, Davids ecc...ecc....ecc...)
Stare senza calcio e ritrovarsi come uomo gli farà bene.

solo chi vede i giocatori come macchine o come poligoni e pixel non capisce queste cose.
La storia ci insegna molte cose...


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2013)

Dai Gallo regalaci il mitra. 

Matri, Balotelli, Honda, Pazzini, Robinho, Niang ahuauhuauhauhauahu che attacco stellare. Dai che ci saluta pure Balotelli

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se il colloquio fosse sui presunti atteggiamenti del Faraone non ci sarebbe niente di male, anzi!
> Nel nostro passato glorioso Galliani (ma anche Berlusconi in realtà) hanno richiamato all'ordine tantissimi giocatori, anche insospettabili e anche campionissimi (Boban, Shevchenko, Gullit, Gattuso, Savicevic, Maldini, Dida, Davids ecc...ecc....ecc...)
> Stare senza calcio e ritrovarsi come uomo gli farà bene.
> 
> ...



Non questo Milan. Appena arriva un'offerta , Galliani e' pronto a partire. Gia' il fatto che abbia detto "balotelli e' incedibilissimo" mi fa presumere che sia arrivata qualche offerta.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai Gallo regalaci il mitra.
> 
> Matri, Balotelli, Honda, Pazzini, Robinho, Niang ahuauhuauhauhauahu che attacco stellare. Dai che ci saluta pure Balotelli
> 
> ...



Sicuramente è arrivata l'offerta per El Sha. Però, se è vero che il ragazzo ha avuto problemi e che vuole rimanere, Galliani gli farà un aut aut. 
Finora abbiamo ceduto grandi giocatori, ma sempre per gravi problemi di bilancio, mai per avidità.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta che *l'incontro tra Galliani ed il procuratore di El Shaarawy si terrà Martedì prossimo*. Il Faraone vorrebbe restare, ma è pronto anche a partire. *Ha rifiutato solo il Napoli*, ma non per motivi tecnici: la società partenopea non gli garantirebbe la gestione dei diritti di immagine.




.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai Gallo regalaci il mitra.
> 
> Matri, Balotelli, Honda, Pazzini, Robinho, Niang ahuauhuauhauhauahu che attacco stellare. Dai che ci saluta pure Balotelli
> 
> ...


Ma Honda in quale universo parallelo è attaccante?


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è arrivata l'offerta per El Sha. Però, se è vero che il ragazzo ha avuto problemi e che vuole rimanere, Galliani gli farà un aut aut.
> Finora abbiamo ceduto grandi giocatori, ma sempre per gravi problemi di bilancio, mai per avidità.



C'e' sempre una prima volta, e vista la situazione attuale non mi stupirei se fosse questa, insomma devono regalarci matri e astori

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma Honda in quale universo parallelo è attaccante?



io i trequartisti li ho sempre considerati attaccanti, pure kaka', ronaldinho etc..


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Giugno 2013)

Bah, la cessione non starebbe né in cielo né in terra

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quà stiamo rasentando il ridicolo. Non solo andiamo in giro per l'Europa ad offrirlo, ma adesso lo mettiamo in panchina perchè il Nano vuole giocare con il trequartista ed un modulo superato da 5-6 anni. Ma ci rendiamo conto? E se non deve giocare lui chi deve giocare? LOL



Quoto in tutto per tutto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai Gallo regalaci il mitra.


Poi però mi sa che saranno i tifosi a imbracciare il mitra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Giugno 2013)

*Galliani *conferma:"*Martedì *incontro *El Shaarawy*".


----------



## runner (29 Giugno 2013)

che poi mi chiedo cosa dovrà dire a uno che nel momento peggiore della storia del Milan da quando c' è il Gallo ha salvato la squadra a suon di gol....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2013)

Rassegnamoci, da martedì comincerà una nuova telenovela che durerà fino al 2 settembre.

Magari si concluderà in niente come una bolla di sapone, ma sicuramente ci saranno innumerevoli teatrini prima della fine.


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2013)

Quoto. Mi immagino la scena "Il presidente ha fatto uno sforzo immane nel trattenere el sharaawy, con il suo acquisto il mercato e' strachiuso"

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poi però mi sa che saranno i tifosi a imbracciare il mitra.



Per concludere in bellezza , dobbiamo finanziare l'acquisto di tevez alla Juventus, quale miglior metodo comprandogli un giocatore? 
Anzi, non mi stupirei se per comprarlo spenderemmo proprio quei 15 milioni chiesti da monociglio, visto che con la probabile cessione di elsharaawy a 35\40 tutti sapranno che abbiamo i soldi. "Tevez non mi tradisce" ma vaffan....

se arriva matri speriamo si spacchi il crociato


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poi però mi sa che saranno i tifosi a imbracciare il mitra.


magari. non succederà niente,come sempre. se le cose successe a milano fossero successe a roma probabilmente la sede avrebbe preso fuoco 4-5 volte. la curva appoggia tutto,pure toni per balotelli.


----------



## MisterBet (29 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> magari. non succederà niente,come sempre. se le cose successe a milano fossero successe a roma probabilmente la sede avrebbe preso fuoco 4-5 volte. la curva appoggia tutto,pure toni per balotelli.



"Fiducia nel dottor Galliani, ci sarà un motivo se ha deciso di puntare sul signor Toni e non su una mela marcia di 23 anni"


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> magari. non succederà niente,come sempre. se le cose successe a milano fossero successe a roma probabilmente la sede avrebbe preso fuoco 4-5 volte. la curva appoggia tutto,pure toni per balotelli.



Infatti, credo sia una delle curve peggiori d'italia in tal senso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per concludere in bellezza , dobbiamo finanziare l'acquisto di tevez alla Juventus, quale miglior metodo comprandogli un giocatore?
> Anzi, non mi stupirei se per comprarlo spenderemmo proprio quei 15 milioni chiesti da monociglio, visto che con la probabile cessione di elsharaawy a 35\40 tutti sapranno che abbiamo i soldi. "Tevez non mi tradisce" ma vaffan....
> 
> se arriva matri speriamo si spacchi il crociato


Mia opinione personale su come andrà il nostro mercato: sarà venduto El Shaarawy e arriveranno Honda + uno tra Matri e Ljajic.
Forse Poli, poi il resto tutto a bilancio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> magari. non succederà niente,come sempre. se le cose successe a milano fossero successe a roma probabilmente la sede avrebbe preso fuoco 4-5 volte. la curva appoggia tutto,pure toni per balotelli.


Certo che non succederà niente.

Tra un po' cambieranno lo slogan.. Milan, il club più filosocietario al mondo.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Secondo il *Sunday Mirror *anche il *Chelsea *avrebbe messo nel mirino *Stephan Elsharaawy*. Infatti Mourinho vorrebbe attuare una piccola rivoluzione nell'attacco blues, acquisendo oltre il milanista, anche Dzeko dal City e Hulk dallo Zenit.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Giugno 2013)

e te pareva che non ci andasse di mezzo la curva....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e te pareva che non ci andasse di mezzo la curva....


Ci va di mezzo perché andate dietro a Galliani. Una curva seria avrebbe contestato da un pezzo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e te pareva che non ci andasse di mezzo la curva....



Non ho niente contro la curva ma vedere il Barone in galera mi farebbe godere e non poco. Un personaggio squallido, un estorsore.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ci va di mezzo perché andate dietro a Galliani. Una curva seria avrebbe contestato da un pezzo.



.


----------



## Dexter (30 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e te pareva che non ci andasse di mezzo la curva....


molte cose negli ultimi anni probabilmente non sarebbero andate in un certo modo se la curva avesse protestato a dovere. non fate mai nulla,è un dato di fatto.

pensa te che per far rimanere allegri avete fatto un comunicato  invece di andare a far esplodere qualche fumogeno (che a voi piace tanto) davanti la sede o a urlare qualcosa con megafoni e tamburi (che a voi piacciono tanto)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Tra l'altro un cambiamento non può che partire da una protesta veemente. Poi ci dicono di andare alle riunioni della Curva, per fare cosa? Per essere presi a male parole o minacciato da qualche avanzo di galera della curva ipertatuato? 

No grazie.


----------



## Albijol (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ci va di mezzo perché andate dietro a Galliani. Una curva seria avrebbe contestato da un pezzo.



.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Giugno 2013)

Galliani è una capra, non dico altro. El92 dovrebbe giocare in pianta stabile, ha 20 anni ed è già un grande giocatore, diamogli tempo di crescere ancora!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Con Mourinho può diventare tanto un fenomeno quanto perdersi definitivamente


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ci va di mezzo perché andate dietro a Galliani. Una curva seria avrebbe contestato da un pezzo.



Non per difendere la curva, ma col nano che pensa ad altro e non ha intenzione più di cacciare la grana, cosa cambierebbe se quei quattro scapestrati inscenassero qualcosa di rilevante??? Oramai siamo segnati al nostro destino.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non per difendere la curva, ma col nano che pensa ad altro e non ha intenzione più di cacciare la grana, cosa cambierebbe se quei quattro scapestrati inscenassero qualcosa di rilevante??? Oramai siamo segnati al nostro destino.



La curva è un concentrato di estorsori. Vedi il Barone, un essere ignobile che dovrebbe crepare in una cella.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La curva è un concentrato di estorsori. Vedi il Barone, un essere ignobile che dovrebbe crepare in una cella.



Questo c'entra nada col discorso che ho fatto. Non m'interessa o meno se siano avanzi di galera o meno, le proteste dovevano esserci all'inizio della magagna. Oramai è inutile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mia opinione personale su come andrà il nostro mercato: sarà venduto El Shaarawy e arriveranno Honda + uno tra Matri e Ljajic.
> Forse Poli, poi il resto tutto a bilancio.



Poli Honda Ljajic


Sono convinto anche io


----------



## samburke (30 Giugno 2013)

Se la fiorentina vendesse Jovetic, non credo che Ljajic partirà.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Se la fiorentina vendesse Jovetic, non credo che Ljajic partirà.



Mi ricordo che Ljajic aveva detto che avrebbe rinnovato il contratto solo se Jovetic fosse stato ceduto.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Poli Honda Ljajic
> 
> 
> Sono convinto anche io


Se ai 3 sopra citati, aggiungessero uno tipo Eriksen potrei anche accettarlo. Altrimenti NIET.


----------



## jaws (30 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Poli Honda Ljajic
> 
> 
> Sono convinto anche io



Se si fa senza cessioni di El Shaarawy e Boateng io sarei soddisfatto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questo c'entra nada col discorso che ho fatto. Non m'interessa o meno se siano avanzi di galera o meno, le proteste dovevano esserci all'inizio della magagna. Oramai è inutile.



Ma la curva è semplicemente "stipendiata" dalla società; cosa vuoi che gliene freghi. La società gli paga le trasferta, ai capi regala gli abbonamenti e biglietti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Poli Honda Ljajic
> 
> 
> Sono convinto anche io



E non è mica poca roba.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Giugno 2013)

Pagherei per vedere la faccia di bronzo di Galliani mentre propone al El Sharaawi di andare all'Anzhi


----------



## rossovero (30 Giugno 2013)

Llaijc??? Tecnicamente è bravo, ma se consideriamo il carattere prenderlo è un azzardo enorme


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non per difendere la curva, ma col nano che pensa ad altro e non ha intenzione più di cacciare la grana, cosa cambierebbe se quei quattro scapestrati inscenassero qualcosa di rilevante??? Oramai siamo segnati al nostro destino.


Grana o no, contestare serve sempre per veicolare un cambiamento. Cambiamento a qualche livello, non certo sui soldi, ma almeno nella organizzazione gestionale. Francamente mi sono stancato del tuttologo Galliani che si occupa di mercato, talent scout, gestione delle trattative, bilancio e che passa mezza estate a Forte dei Marmi, l'altra metà tra crociera, Costa Smeralda, barca di Preziosi e Florentino Perez e si riduce gli ultimi dieci giorni a fare mercato offrendo qualche mazzetta ai suoi amici procuratori. 

Contestare non significa necessariamente chiedere più soldi. La contestazione va avviata per evidenziare l'immobilismo a tutti i livelli, è più statico Galliani che il campo elettrico generato da una carica puntiforme in quiete.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Poli Honda Ljajic
> 
> 
> Sono convinto anche io


Possibile, se la Fiorentina abbassa le pretese su Ljajic. Sono giocatori per contratto conformi alla nuova politica da morti di fame voluta da Fininvest.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Poli Honda Ljajic
> 
> 
> Sono convinto anche io




figuriamoci, sarebbe tanta roba un mercato del genere...troppo bello per i nostri valori biliari


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se ai 3 sopra citati, aggiungessero uno tipo Eriksen potrei anche accettarlo. Altrimenti NIET.


Eriksen? Scordatelo. Tieni conto che incassiamo secondo me 35 milioni da El Shaarawy. Il buco di bilancio è di circa 7 milioni. Ne restano 28 da spendere. Non ce la fai a prendere pure Eriksen. 

Tra l'altro scordiamoci di piazzare Robinho e soprattutto Boateng che non hanno mercato.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eriksen? Scordatelo. Tieni conto che incassiamo secondo me 35 milioni da El Shaarawy. Il buco di bilancio è di circa 7 milioni. Ne restano 28 da spendere. Non ce la fai a prendere pure Eriksen.
> 
> Tra l'altro scordiamoci di piazzare Robinho e soprattutto Boateng che non hanno mercato.



Eriksen lo puoi prendere sui 12 perchè in scadenza contrattuale. Poli si parlava di 3 mln più qualche contropartita. Honda a 3-4. Il restante per Ljiac più qualche altra contropartita (tipo Noce o Ema).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eriksen lo puoi prendere sui 12 perchè in scadenza contrattuale. Poli si parlava di 3 mln più qualche contropartita. Honda a 3-4. Il restante per Ljiac più qualche altra contropartita (tipo Noce o Ema).


Gli devi pagare pure gli ingaggi a quelli lì però e non credo che la Fiorentina accetti dei cessi come contropartite per un giovane di talento.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gli devi pagare pure gli ingaggi a quelli lì però e non credo che la Fiorentina accetti dei cessi come contropartite per un giovane di talento.



Beh Ema e Noce potrebbe fare bene alla Viola.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Ema e Noce potrebbe fare bene alla Viola.


Come portaborracce di sicuro, vanno benissimo


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Ma la curva è semplicemente "stipendiata" dalla società; cosa vuoi che gliene freghi. La società gli paga le trasferta, ai capi regala gli abbonamenti e biglietti.*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


è la millesima volta che se ne parla e sinceramente mi sono un pò stufato...non conosci nessuno della curva e non sai nulla!piantala di dire ******


----------



## ROQ (30 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eriksen? Scordatelo. Tieni conto che incassiamo secondo me 35 milioni da El Shaarawy. Il buco di bilancio è di circa 7 milioni. Ne restano 28 da spendere. Non ce la fai a prendere pure Eriksen.
> 
> Tra l'altro scordiamoci di piazzare Robinho e soprattutto Boateng che non hanno mercato.



beh ma mica ci son solo loro, tra nocerino, emanuelson e altri cessi minori si recupera un buon gruzzoletto eh, già mezzo Poli ora pare si possa prendere con mezzo Salamon che se è bocciato da acciughina almeno serva a qualcosa... 

anche ragionando in maniera pessimista Elsha (35) + 1\2 Salamon (3) + Nocerino(5) + Emanuelson (4)+ Taiwo(1) + Traore (1) e qualche giovane son 50 mln, mettine pure 7 a bilancio (ma il fair play finanziario lo rispettiamo solo noi?) ce ne son comunque 43... tralasciando robinho da dare via a qualunque cifra e boateng che non è enormemente sottovalutato (sempre per colpa di acciughina)

Ljalic saranno una decina circa, eriksen 15 massimo credo anche meno , honda massimo 5, Poli 6... ci prendi pure un difensore forte ed un Zaza qualunque...

poi io diventerei cieco se prendessero Candreva va beh

---------Balotelli-----------
Llajic Honda Eriksen\Boateng\Candreva
----Montolivo-De Jong-----

sarebbe già un'ottima rosa, preferibilmente rinunciando a farci del male con la fissa del 4-3-1-2 di silvio, pd


----------



## ROQ (30 Giugno 2013)

intanto oggi peggiore in campo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se si fa senza cessioni di El Shaarawy e Boateng io sarei soddisfatto



Sai perfettamente che non sarà così, *almeno* il faraone parte


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2013)

rendiamoci conto di come stanno andando le cose...
ci sono utenti che dicono di essere contenti se cediamo il faraone per 35 millioni e prendiamo poli, honda che e quasi gratis e ljajic che costa al massimo 10.

comunque vorrei dire che i 3 mi piacciono molto ma sono da prendere senza vendere il nostro secondo migliore giocatore.


----------



## ROQ (30 Giugno 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> rendiamoci conto di come stanno andando le cose...
> ci sono utenti che dicono di essere contenti se cediamo il faraone per 35 millioni e prendiamo poli, honda che e quasi gratis e ljajic che costa al massimo 10.
> 
> comunque vorrei dire che i 3 mi piacciono molto ma sono da prendere senza vendere il nostro secondo migliore giocatore.


il nostro miglior giocatore è Balotelli per distacco, e se guardiamo solo gli ultimi mesi ce ne son pure altri perchè Elsha è sembrato un giocatore che si impegna e poco più, non dico che sia una pippa ma neanche sto superfenomeno, inoltre nella lista dei desideri ci sarebbe anche Eriksen (stessa età di Elsha ma ha dimostrato di più ad oggi) e come ho scritto prima anche vendendolo a 35 (+ nocerino emanuelson ecc ) ci sarebbe pure il cash per prendere qualcun'altro...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> beh ma mica ci son solo loro, tra nocerino, emanuelson e altri cessi minori si recupera un buon gruzzoletto eh, già mezzo Poli ora pare si possa prendere con mezzo Salamon che se è bocciato da acciughina almeno serva a qualcosa...
> 
> anche ragionando in maniera pessimista Elsha (35) + 1\2 Salamon (3) + Nocerino(5) + Emanuelson (4)+ Taiwo(1) + Traore (1) e qualche giovane son 50 mln, mettine pure 7 a bilancio (ma il fair play finanziario lo rispettiamo solo noi?) ce ne son comunque 43... tralasciando robinho da dare via a qualunque cifra e boateng che non è enormemente sottovalutato (sempre per colpa di acciughina)
> 
> ...


Realisticamente, Nocerino ed Emanuelson chi li vuole? Se trovi uno disposto a spenderci 5 euro cash per questi due qua, ti offro una cena. 
Se riesci a sbolognarli, lo puoi fare solo tramite scambi. Ma devi trovare l'allocco di turno che si prende due cessi del genere per darti magari un paio di giocatori quantomeno decenti. Ad esempio uno scambio Nocerino-Alvarez lo farei a occhi chiusi perché dai via una pippa per un giocatore che quantomeno la palla la sa giocare. 
L'unico di quelli che hai citato che ha un minimo di mercato è Salamon (oltre a El Shaarawy ovviamente). Tutti gli altri sono giocatori che puoi trattare tramite scambi o mandare in prestito, ma non puoi pensare di ricavarci cash.
15 qua, 10 là, 5 qui, 6 lì.... zitto zitto spendi 36 milioni... più gli ingaggi... poi francamente non credo che la viola regali al Milan Ljajic.


----------



## ROQ (30 Giugno 2013)

beh Llajic rischia di fare la fine di montolivo, è forte ma se parli con un tifoso viola medio ti dice che per Emanuelson + cash ci starebbe , Nocerino qualche estimatore lo ha, in primis Mazzarri che già lo voleva al napoli, lo so che da noi diventan pippe ma guardate che un flamini è lo stesso che all'arsenal era uno dei migliori cc del campionato inglese eh (io infatti lo terrei tanto i soldi per un naingollan non li abbiamo) tra l'altro il francese ha segnato piu di poli giocando la metà, e Poli sembra essere l'acquisto di punta con Honda lol... se non possiam competere manco per Eriksen che seguiamo da anni ed è in scadenza 2014 anche lui facciam meglio a ritirarci perchè non sappiam neanche fare come l'udinese... se galliani non riesce a combinare niente manco a sto giro è raccapricciante, l'inter poi da anni butta soldi qua e la, non riesce a darci 5 mln per nocerino, pupillo di mazzarri?  ha pure l'ingaggio basso... dei giocatori che ho elencato io l'unico con stipendio relativametne alto (2.5) è Honda, parametro zero a gennaio solo levandoti Robinho ci paghi l'ingaggiio a tutti a momenti... e poi mi ripeto... dovremmo assolutamente prendere Candreva, mi spieghino perchè Cerci vale 10, Marchisio 150, e Candreva che è + forte di entrambi viene riscattato a 1.7 per la metà... cioè lotito è un ******* genio


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

*Peppe Di Stefano giornalista di Sky Sport:"Penso che El Shaarawy resterà al Milan. Quello che avverrà domani potrebbe essere un incontro propositivo. El Shaarawy e Galliani si guarderanno negli occhi. Si parlerà di tattica e della componente caratteriale. Il Milan lo vuole ancora più protagonista".*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano giornalista di Sky Sport:"Penso che El Shaarawy resterà al Milan. Quello che avverrà domani potrebbe essere un incontro propositivo. El Shaarawy e Galliani si guarderanno negli occhi. Si parlerà di tattica e della componente caratteriale. Il Milan lo vuole ancora più protagonista".*



Componente tattica ossia che deve adeguarsi come 2 punta?


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

Si, discorso riferito al nuovo modulo


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

Comunque alla fine credo che sia il classico teatrino estivo. Anche perchè nessuno tirerebbe fuori 40 milioni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque alla fine credo che sia il classico teatrino estivo. Anche perchè nessuno tirerebbe fuori 40 milioni.



Io penso che domani diranno che El Shaarawy resta, poi verso agosto rispunterà fuori prepotentemente l'ipotesi di una sua cessione.


----------



## robs91 (1 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque alla fine credo che sia il classico teatrino estivo. Anche perchè nessuno tirerebbe fuori 40 milioni.


Quoto.Per me non c'è stata nessuna offerta per il faraone...


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2013)

Per me cessione in arrivo a breve.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Luglio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quoto.Per me non c'è stata nessuna offerta per il faraone...



Secondo me solo contatti telefonici esplorativi; nessuna delle offerte riportate dai giornali è arrivata ufficialmente in Via Turati.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano giornalista di Sky Sport:"Penso che El Shaarawy resterà al Milan. Quello che avverrà domani potrebbe essere un incontro propositivo. El Shaarawy e Galliani si guarderanno negli occhi. Si parlerà di tattica e della componente caratteriale. Il Milan lo vuole ancora più protagonista".*



.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2013)

mah. 

alla fine faranno passare il "grande sforzo del presidente per trattenerlo" come una scusa per non fare mercato. 
un classico.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2013)

Beh ci credo, non so quale sia la cifra che il milan chieda, ma se l'hanno pagato 25 milioni quando ancora non era nessuno, ora meno di 40 non lo vendono, francamente chi è disposto a tirare fuori una somma del genere? credo proprio nessuno.


----------



## ROQ (1 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;222506 ha scritto:


> Beh ci credo, non so quale sia la cifra che il milan chieda, ma se l'hanno pagato 25 milioni quando ancora non era nessuno, ora meno di 40 non lo vendono, francamente chi è disposto a tirare fuori una somma del genere? credo proprio nessuno.



beh le prime offerte del city si parlava appunto di 40, poi comunque almeno di 35, il mercato è pazzo, io non spenderei mai certe cifre per Elsha ma abbiam visto succede di tutto


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

Tweet dell'account di Milan Channel a quello di El Shaarawy:

*Stephan non c'è problema...torna sereno!*


----------



## The P (1 Luglio 2013)

Sta cosa che deve adattarsi al nuovo modulo è assurda.

Se giocassimo con un 3-3-4 Abate e Constant/De Sciglio sarebbero punte quindi.


----------



## jaws (1 Luglio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Sta cosa che deve adattarsi al nuovo modulo è assurda.
> 
> Se giocassimo con un 3-3-4 Abate e Constant/De Sciglio sarebbero punte quindi.



Mi spieghi il senso di questo messaggio? Io proprio non ne trovo uno


----------



## iceman. (1 Luglio 2013)

Il senso e' molto semplice. Dal momento che abate, constant e de sciglio sono titolari, qualora dovessimo cambiare modulo si dovrebbero adattare ma nessuno dice nulla, ma se lo deve fare el sharaawy la musica cambia


----------



## jaws (1 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il senso e' molto semplice. Dal momento che abate, constant e de sciglio sono titolari, qualora dovessimo cambiare modulo si dovrebbero adattare ma nessuno dice nulla, ma se lo deve fare el sharaawy la musica cambia



E allora se dovessimo diventare una squadra di Pallavolo dovrebbero imparare a schiacciare. Ma che discorso è?


----------



## iceman. (1 Luglio 2013)

Forse mi sono espresso male, quella del modulo e' una bella C. Credo volesse intendere questo.


----------



## The P (1 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi il senso di questo messaggio? Io proprio non ne trovo uno



Perché devo trasformare un giocatore di fascia, in una seconda punta, ruolo che non ha mai ricoperto e di cui manca delle caratteristiche basilari quali posizione, attacco della profondità e sopratutto fiuto del goal, solo perché decidi di punto in bianco di cambiare modulo.

Ora lo capisci il senso?
I disegnini non te li faccio, ti avverto  (scherzo eh...)


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

*Nel vertice di domani tra El Shaarawy e Galliani, il dirigente rossonero confermerà la fiducia al Faraone. Gli dirà che resta al Milan e che non verrà ceduto. Ma pretende più continuità fisica e psicologica. 
*
Di Marzio


----------



## sion (1 Luglio 2013)

bene,sono felice se rimane..


----------



## smallball (1 Luglio 2013)

piu' che altro direi la parte psicologica in cui pare piuttosto fragile


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nel vertice di domani tra El Shaarawy e Galliani, il dirigente rossonero confermerà la fiducia al Faraone. Gli dirà che resta al Milan e che non verrà ceduto. Ma pretende più continuità fisica e psicologica.
> *
> Di Marzio



Già oggi pomeriggio ho anticipato il titolone dei giornali di mercoledi, Elsha-Milan il matrimonio continua, faranno una ricostruzione dettagliatissima dell'incontro, in cui Galliani chiede le sopracciglia vengano fatte in modo diverso. 

Rimango della mia idea, i giornali ci campano da settimane su sta storia!


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2013)

E il mercato finì così.


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> piu' che altro direi la parte psicologica in cui pare piuttosto fragile



Non ha mai pagato il peso di giocare con la maglia del Milan, in stadi importanti, come si può dubitare della sua mentalità!? Semplicemente ha sofferto la mancanza dal gol, pure Sheva nell'anno della coppa campioni del 2003 avremmo dovuto venderlo, se fece 10 gol in tutto era tanto...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E il mercato finì così.



Se deve iniziare cedendo il secondo miglior giocatore in rosa, meglio non muoversi. Tanto arriverebbero comunque delle pippe senza gloria.


----------



## Aphex (1 Luglio 2013)

Contento per ElSha.
Un po' meno per l'ennesima pagliacciata che vedremo...


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E il mercato finì così.



Con un enorme sacrificio del pres


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E il mercato finì così.



spero che si passi al piano B: sbolognare Boateng.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nel vertice di domani tra El Shaarawy e Galliani, il dirigente rossonero confermerà la fiducia al Faraone. Gli dirà che resta al Milan e che non verrà ceduto. Ma pretende più continuità fisica e psicologica.
> *
> Di Marzio



.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Con un enorme sacrificio del pres



Sempre sia lodato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Luglio 2013)

Tutta sta attesa e si sa l'esito un giorno prima ?

Ma dai


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Perché devo trasformare un giocatore di fascia, in una seconda punta, ruolo che non ha mai ricoperto e di cui manca delle caratteristiche basilari quali posizione, attacco della profondità e sopratutto fiuto del goal, solo perché decidi di punto in bianco di cambiare modulo.
> 
> Ora lo capisci il senso?
> I disegnini non te li faccio, ti avverto  (scherzo eh...)



Se vuole diventare un campione non può fossilizzarsi in un unico ruolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo, cosi scampiamo pure il cesso Matri (spero).


----------



## Denni90 (2 Luglio 2013)

ottima notizia la sua permanenza ... vediamo cosa diranno quelli che dicevano di venderlo per 10 sacchi di biscotti


----------



## vincy (2 Luglio 2013)

contento per elsha


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

Qualcuno sa l'orario? io ho sentito dire alle 17?


----------



## Stex (2 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> spero che si passi al piano B: sbolognare Boateng.




il piano b non era robigno??


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> il piano b non era robigno??



Ormai pare esser diventato il piano z.


----------



## Stex (2 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ormai pare esser diventato il piano z.



puo anche diventare il piano ES222FF Come una targa basta che vada a casa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo studiosport l'incontro ci sarà nel primo pomeriggio.*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Luglio 2013)

Povero Galliani,tutte le sta provando.

Prima la voce sulla tendinopatia degenerativa mortale,poi l'articolo della Gazzetta dove viene fuori che El Shaarawy è un montato e conduce lo stile di vita di Adriano,adesso questo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2013)

Vedremo il 2 luglio 2014 chi avrà avuto ragione


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Sky Sport 24, alle ore 17, nella sede del Milan, ci sarà l'incontro tra Adriano Galliani e Stephan Elshaarawy, accompagnato dal procuratore La Florio e dal padre.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

ma lol allora il mio amico non trollava quando diceva che era alle 17, come ha fatto a saperlo è un mistero visto che nessuno ancora aveva detto niente.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Luglio 2013)

alla fine rimarrà al milan,anche perchè di offerte monstre per lui non ne sono arrivate.E finalmente finirà pure questo teatrino


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

Sicuro, se resta e solo perchè non sono arrivati 40 milioni.


----------



## Doctore (2 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;222851 ha scritto:


> Sicuro, se resta e solo perchè non sono arrivati 40 milioni.


ma che!!Sara il regalo del nostro bresidente


----------



## Ale (2 Luglio 2013)

alle 17 ci sarà l'incontro


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma che!!Sara il regalo del nostro bresidente



ah già giusto, un grande sacrificio per tenerlo


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2013)

è un regalo del bresidente! Adesso tutti ad abbonarsi e guai a parlare di mercato. Che sacrificio che ha fatto Abberlusconi!


----------



## Mithos (2 Luglio 2013)

Ah Berluscò, la Ferrari se non puoi permettertela, la vendi!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2013)

Seguo questo evento con totale disinteresse.

Se dovesse arrivare un'offerta nelle prossime settimane, se ne va a prescindere da quel che succederà oggi.
Come è successo con Thiago Silva.
Dopo l'incontro con Thiago dell'anno scorso ci fu un rinnovo del contratto, interventi di Galliani in tutte le trasmissioni, titoloni sul sito del Milan.. e poi sappiamo cosa è successo.

Quindi si, avete ragione: se El Shaarawy resta è perchè nessuno vuole spendere 40 milioni. Per ora.
Dopo le 17 mi aspetto eventuali dichiarazioni della società del tipo " Il faraone resta, è il nostro futuro!"" " El Shaa cardine del nostro progetto giovani!", ma sarà solo carne fresca per i giornalisti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

Se rimane non credo che nelle prossime settimane arrivino offerte, non sono arrivare fino ad ora non vedo perchè il chelsea,psg ecc si dovrebbero "svegliare" nelle prossime settimane. Se rimane sono contenta, anche se non so quanto renderà nel nuovo modulo, se andrà via mi dispiace perchè si vede che è legato alla maglia con tuttti i km che ha fatto nei mesi scorsi pure in difesa,se dovesse partire esigo un attaccante serio e non il cesso di turno.


----------



## Ale (2 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;222873 ha scritto:


> Se rimane non credo che nelle prossime settimane arrivino offerte, non sono arrivare fino ad ora non vedo perchè il chelsea,psg ecc di dovrebbero "svegliare" nelle prossime settimane.



il chelsea ha dato 48h di tempo al napoli per accettare l'offerta per cavani, se falliscono con cavani, prendono elsharawy


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> il chelsea ha dato 48h di tempo al napoli per accettare l'offerta per cavani, se falliscono con cavani, prendono elsharawy


passano da Cavani a El? con tutto il bene che voglio per El lo dico, io non credo molto alla possibilità chelsea in realtà.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2013)

Ma quindi vanno a cena o fanno un aperitivo sui Navigli?

- - - Updated - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Seguo questo evento con totale disinteresse.
> 
> Se dovesse arrivare un'offerta nelle prossime settimane, se ne va a prescindere da quel che succederà oggi.
> Come è successo con Thiago Silva.
> ...



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma quindi vanno a cena o fanno un aperitivo sui Navigli?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Prendono un buon caffè.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, alle ore 17, nella sede del Milan, ci sarà l'incontro tra Adriano Galliani e Stephan Elshaarawy, accompagnato dal procuratore La Florio e dal padre.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani è arrivato in via Turati.*


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Luglio 2013)

Gli altri fanno mercato e noi attiriamo l'attenzione per l'ennesimo summit delle balle. Ma ci rendiamo conto di come cavolo siamo messi?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2013)

Questa storia di El Shaarawy ha stancato. Ma è possibile che per non comprare dobbiamo inventarci questi teatrini per confermare giocatori già nostri?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Gli altri fanno mercato e noi attiriamo l'attenzione per l'ennesimo summit delle balle. Ma ci rendiamo conto di come cavolo siamo messi?



E' proprio la replica del teatrino Allegri.


----------



## Mithos (2 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa storia di El Shaarawy ha stancato. Ma è possibile che per non comprare dobbiamo inventarci questi teatrini per confermare giocatori già nostri?



Ormai se le inventano tutte per distogliere l'attenzione..


----------



## Tahva (2 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa storia di El Shaarawy ha stancato. Ma è possibile che per non comprare dobbiamo inventarci questi teatrini per confermare giocatori già nostri?


come non sottoscrivere...


----------



## Brain84 (2 Luglio 2013)

*El Shaarawy e il suo agente stanno per arrivare. Alcuni tifosi si sono radunati davanti alla sede di Via Turati, per attendere il Faraone*


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Luglio 2013)

Oggi era la giornata perfetta per far sentire la voce dei tifosi... ma la curva dev'essere in vacanza anche lei


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Luglio 2013)

Ridicolo

Queste cose vanno fatte lontane dalle telecamere, come fino a qualche anno fa. Ma ormai per sentir parlare di Milan sul mercato bisogna ricorrere a questi stratagemmi


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Galliani è arrivato in via Turati.*


.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

*Appuntamento slittato alle 17.30*


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;222921 ha scritto:


> *Appuntamento slittato alle 17.30*



Che robe ridicole


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

Secondo skysport24 *Galliani *ha lasciato la sede circa 10 minuti fa in auto, l'incontro *El Shaarawy-Milan *potrebbe già essere iniziato ma non in sede.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Luglio 2013)

Tra 10 minuti: incontro slittato a domani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2013)

O semplicemente non c'è nessun incontro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2013)

Io una roba cosi ridicola non l'ho mai vista.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2013)

Non riporto la notizia in grassetto perchè non so quanto ci sia di vero e non voglio passare per l'uomo dalle fonti segrete; un mio amico di una famiglia importante di Napoli ha il suocero che è amico del legale di Bigon; quest'ultimo avrebbe affermato che per El Shaarawy al Napoli è praticamente fatta.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me il Milan è sul set di _Angeli e demoni 2_.
Berlusconi è il Camerlengo, Galliani è l'esecutore.
El Shaarawy è il primo cardinale, che è stato rapito dopo la Confederations e verrà fatto fuori (calcisticamente) in un ristorante di Milano.
Sta ai giornalisti in versione Robert Langdon investigare su chi sono gli altri 3 giocatori cedibili e in quale ristorante avverrà l'ultima cena per loro.


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2013)

Io credo che la problematica maggiore sia tattica. El Shaarawy per ora ha dimostrato di saper giocare solamente esterno nel 4-3-3, io credo gli venga chiesta voglia e disponibilità a lavorare anche da punta per poter rimanere.


----------



## smallball (2 Luglio 2013)

altro squallido teatrino


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo che la problematica maggiore sia tattica. El Shaarawy per ora ha dimostrato di saper giocare solamente esterno nel 4-3-3, io credo gli venga chiesta voglia e disponibilità a lavorare anche da punta per poter rimanere.



E c' è bisogno del mega summit con telecamere a seguito?


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo skysport24 *Galliani *ha lasciato la sede circa 10 minuti fa in auto, l'incontro *El Shaarawy-Milan *potrebbe già essere iniziato ma non in sede.



.


----------



## runner (2 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo che la problematica maggiore sia tattica. El Shaarawy per ora ha dimostrato di saper giocare solamente esterno nel 4-3-3, io credo gli venga chiesta voglia e disponibilità a lavorare anche da punta per poter rimanere.



hai ragione Jino e penso che sia disponibilissimo Elshaa a giocare seconda punta....

il mio pensiero però è un altro....cosa dovremmo chiedere a Noce, Traorè e gli altri tranne Montolivo allora a centrocampo?
gli dobbiamo dire che devono essere più forti solo erchè da domani si inizia a fare "calcio champagne"


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E c' è bisogno del mega summit con telecamere a seguito?



Il mega summit lo hanno semplicemente montato i giornalai. Che un giocatore a fine stagione si ritrovi con la dirigenza per discutere di svariate cose è normalissimo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> hai ragione Jino e penso che sia disponibilissimo Elshaa a giocare seconda punta....
> 
> il mio pensiero però è un altro....cosa dovremmo chiedere a Noce, Traorè e gli altri tranne Montolivo allora a centrocampo?
> gli dobbiamo dire che devono essere più forti solo erchè da domani si inizia a fare "calcio champagne"



Sono d'accordo anch'io che sia disponibile, infatti sono convinto che non se ne andrà. 

Ai centrocampisti puoi chiedere poco, nel senso che sempre a 3 si rimane da un punto di vista tattico, per quanto concerne il resto non gli puoi chiedere nulla perchè conosci i loro limiti.


----------



## Petrecte (2 Luglio 2013)

Summit in località segrete......ma come abbiamo fatto a ridurci cosi? Oramai siamo delle macchiette da avan-spettacolo........


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2013)

Comunque un summit in località segreta con modalità segrete per cosa? Per parlare con un giocatore, in teoria senza nemmeno alcuna altra pretesa...
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]: se è vero quello che dici abdichiamo ufficialmente anche dal ruolo di grande squadra italiana, in favore dello stesso Napoli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2013)

Ma un El Shaarawy trequartista non lo si può provare?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque un summit in località segreta con modalità segrete per cosa? Per parlare con un giocatore, in teoria senza nemmeno alcuna altra pretesa...
> 
> [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]: se è vero quello che dici abdichiamo ufficialmente anche dal ruolo di grande squadra italiana, in favore dello stesso Napoli.



Ti ripeto non ho messo in grassetto perchè mi è stato riferito; non so la veridicità. St'amico mio dice che ci si può fidare.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma un El Shaarawy trequartista non lo si può provare?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Assolutamente non metto in discussione la notizia. è ed era chiaro ciò che hai scritto. La commentavo semplicemente


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Luglio 2013)

vabbè dai è chiaro che non vogliono parlare con i giornali.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Assolutamente non metto in discussione la notizia. è ed era chiaro ciò che hai scritto. La commentavo semplicemente



ahhahahaha tranquillo non ero polemico


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> ahhahahaha tranquillo non ero polemico



 ehheeh.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

*L'incontro El Shaarawy-Galliani è terminato.*


----------



## JulesWinnfield (2 Luglio 2013)

Ultim'ora di Sky: incontro terminato, il giocatore non è sul mercato e resterà rossonero


----------



## Ale (2 Luglio 2013)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sky: incontro terminato, il giocatore non è sul mercato e resterà rossonero


come se lo avessimo dichiarato noi non incedibile solo poche settimane fa. Siamo veramente alla frutta..


----------



## Doctore (2 Luglio 2013)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora di Sky: incontro terminato, il giocatore non è sul mercato e resterà rossonero


Grazie bresidente...Per tutti glisssffforzi egonomici


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

*Comunicato Ufficiale:*

- Si è svolto l'incontro fra Adriano Galliani, Stephan El Shaarawy e l'entourage del nostro giovane campione. E' andato tutto bene. Stephan, da sempre tifoso del Milan, ha ribadito la sua ferma volontà di continuare a giocare in maglia rossonera. Proposito ricambiato da parte del Milan, con convinzione e fiducia. Milan ed El Shaarawy avanti insieme, come dal Giugno del 2011. Niente mercato, niente voci, niente accostamenti. Il Milan, i colori rossoneri e il Faraone rossonero restano assolutamente insieme.


----------

